# TRM - Truscott Mining Corporation



## yogi-in-oz (6 May 2007)

Hi folks,

TRM.. another recent listing, which should perform 
well over the next couple of weeks ....

..... uses the same time cycle analysis, as PYM.

happy days

  paul


----------



## tigerboi (11 March 2008)

I have watched this from listing which has not been longer than 9 months they have only reported 2 quarters so far,TRM have a gold project:
westminster which has achieved very good grades in early drilling,so recently TRM acquired nearby tenenments for an expanded exploration programme they also had a placement  sophisticated investors,truscotts other project is at eastern creek nullagine close by to the bci iron ore area,i can see a possibility of them getting more fe than the gold,i made an enquiry a few months ago & i get the impression at the moment trm would like to stay under the radar...

"Thanks for your interest. Our Tennant Creek holdings,where in particular our understanding of the mineralization within our Westminster project has advanced considerably over the last three months.As our recent announcements have indicated we are very close to moving to a significant drilling program on this project.It would be fair to say that we have not adopted a very high profile to date and therefore our potential may not be that widely recognized".

I dont hold atm but one to put in your speccie watchlist,they are currently trading at 50% less the float price at 10c which i think has been their low so far,sub 10c would be a nice price.one to think about for the future...tb.


----------



## springhill (4 August 2010)

Truscott Mining are nearly 3 weeks into their drilling program at their Westminster Project in the NT.
Drilling in the area ending Dec 2009 produced intersections of 5m @ 23.5g/t Au and 2m @ 26.3g/t Au.
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20100715/pdf/31rbjfstf18dch.pdf

Current SP 8c
MC $5m
Shares on Issue 57.5m
High/Low 14c/6c
Cash at Hand 65k
Expenses this Quarter 245k

Obviously looking at a cap raising here, unfortunately for TRM don't have enough funds to finance this quarter. Some good grade hits here, might be worth keeping an eye for a price drop due to cap raising then speccing on the Au drilling results.
Tightly held stock with directors, management and founders holding 53% (after full dilution).


----------



## Trader Paul (22 September 2010)

Hi folks,

... it has been a long wait, but finally it is payday ... 

Looking at the astroanalysis for TRM, this announcement was
released a couple of days, later than we expected ... making
the timing, right on the spring equinox and just ahead of 
tomorrow's full moon.

With that in mind, we will be looking to take our profits,
on the full moon ... 23092010 ... 

have a great day

  paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul (28 November 2010)

TRM ..... updated 28112010.



Hi folks,
TRM ..... our updated astroanalysis details a rash of minor, but positive time 
cycles, expected over the next couple of months: 

	01122010 ... minor and positive cycle due here

           08122010 ... a minor and positive lunar cycle may trigger a rally,
                                over the next 10 days.

           17122010 ... 2 positive time cycles, may mark a blowoff top for TRM (?)

           03012011 ... minor and positive cycle ... finance-related (?)

      07-10012011 ... a significant and positive cycle to rally support for TRM 

      14-17012011 ... positive cycle to bring a spotlight, focusing on TRM

            31012011 ... 2 positive cycles here, expected to deliver positive news.

       14-16022011 ... 2 minor cycles, with more news expected.

            25022011 ... significant cycle due here ... finance-related (?)

            07032011 ... minor and positive news expected.

            15032011 ... minor and positive light on TRM

            22032011 ... minor cycle

            25032011 ... minor and positive cycle due here.

       28-29032011 ... significant and negative news expected.

         Beyond that, a strongly negative period is expected, between 
          mid-April and mid-May 2011.


	have a great weekend

                paul



=====


----------



## Whiskers (22 March 2011)

Trader Paul said:


> 07032011 ... minor and positive news expected.
> 
> 15032011 ... minor and positive light on TRM
> 
> ...




Well the 9th, 14th and 21st were little highs. Good work.

Waiting for 25th... assay results should be out about now.


----------



## Whiskers (23 March 2011)

Two days to go Paul. 
:sheep:

I'm excited about the prospects based on previous reports. Some pretty good gold and silver intersections albeit could be narrow shoot systems and potentially good copper credits along with other minerals.



> *Westminster Project (Truscott 100%)*
> 
> *Westminster Node*
> (MLC511, A25952, A26500, A26588)
> ...


----------



## Whiskers (28 March 2011)

So far so good. I like it!

More good confirmation results.




> Drilling through the upper ironstone pods in two of these shoots indicate the potential size of the individual ore pods. New intersections of;​
> *6m @ 7.8g/t Au*, 1.2g/t Ag, 662g/t Bi, 115g/t Co, from 60m in 10WMRC059
> *3m @ 10.9g/t Au,* 1.2g/t Ag, 1439g/t Bi, 24g/t Co, from 95m in 11WMRC077​
> were returned from the upper ironstone pods, other recent drill intersections are listed in Appendix 1.




*I like quiet achievers!* 

The hole (09WMRC021) in shoot C, drilled in 2009 returned *[FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman][FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman]90m @ 0.25g/t Au.**[/FONT]*[/FONT]
It also has a wide Cu zone of *10m ranging from .4% up to 8.6%** Cu* (1m intersections) that they are not making a big deal about, yet... other than further drilling in April & May will further test this zone.

Looks like first resource estimate coming up when the April, May drill results come in.

I didn't take any profit on this one yet... probably add to on dips, I think.

They give a hint of possible gold resource but nothing about copper (or other mineral credits) Gonna do some research and sums to try to prempt potential Cu resource.


----------



## Springs (25 May 2021)

Noticed some volume today in Truscott with gold and base metals rising this is a Smokey low SOI tight register top 20 holding large amount , a good parcel at 3 c about 20 k worth . It’s gone on the watch list any more volume and I’m in . Always dyor & DD Springs


----------



## Springs (26 May 2021)

Got a handful today and hopefully some more tomorrow doesn’t take much too shoot off up about 19 percent on 600 k volume , a good rise in gold and some decent volume and this will send screens flashing always dyor & DD Springs


----------



## Dona Ferentes (26 May 2021)

and now with a market cap of $4 million


with $98K in kitty at end of March, there will have to be a cap raise to further plans



> _During the quarter, work focussed on defining dry season field work programs for the next quarter for the early exploration project areas and on consolidating the work and research completed to date on the Westminster Gold Project.  A summary of the review of the extensive body of work completed on the advanced Westminster project is provided in the subsequent sections of the [latest Quarterly] report.  _





> _The associated planning work provides for definition of diamond drilling plans for the fourth quarter of the financial year.  Positive results from the drilling program would substantiate the findings of the research and development work completed to date and provide the context for a major increase in gold exploration activity by the growing number of companies with interests in the wider region. _





> _Truscott continues to carefully manage cash flow and limit the issuing of shares for working capital as market conditions are monitored.  At this juncture the planned resumption of drilling in the fourth quarter is being planned to facilitate a significant increase in exploration activity against a possible upturn in gold prices and increased interest in the gold sector. _


----------

